

The story behind Apple's 1984 ad - ern
http://lowendmac.com/orchard/06/1984-apple-superbowl-ad.html

======
e-dragoev
Interesting article.

"Steve Wozniak, who was still friends with Jobs at the time, heard about the
board's refusal to support the ad from Jobs, who also showed it to him.
Wozniak loved the ad and offered to pay for the spot personally if Jobs was
unable to get Apple to air the ad."

Woz is not only an engineering genius. He is also very passionate about causes
he believes in. He also enjoys spending his money and having good time.

Being on "Dancing with the Stars" is a recent example. Probably less know is
the fact that he organized the 1983 US Festival. Lost a lot of money, joked
about it and had a great time.

Check this video to see him introducing one of the bands an get a feeling
about the event: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH_QDF_hFlA>

This and the fact that he gave up some of his shares to other employees before
Apple went public - make him the ultimate hacker/startup founder in my
opinion.

The recent story and pictures about him meeting the Android team shows one
more time how cool and open minded he is.

